# Netcomm N150 ADSL2+ Router Can Not Port Forward?



## Stoogith (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey guys, 
I have a Netcomm Gateway Series - ADSL2+ Wireless N150 Modem Router 
and have been wanting to get my friend from the states to play Minecraft with me but my router doesn't seem to be able to port forward. 
I've read the manuals and there is only a auto configured UPnP but no port forward situation. PLEASE help me find how to do it on this. I would HATE to have to buy another router.

By the way the router manual says:
*Auto configured*
"Select this check box to allow UPnP-enabled applications to automatically configure the NB14WN so that they can communicate through the 
device. For example by using NAT traversal, UPnP applications automatically reserve a NAT forwarding port in order to communicate with another 
UPnP enabled device; this eliminates the need to manually configure port forwarding for the UPnP enabled application."

I just want the regular port forward settings :sigh: I feel like I'm on an Apple computer not having access to eveything...


----------



## Stoogith (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Port Forwarding is under Advanced Setup tab
Go to Advanced Setup ->NAT -> Virtual Server
Page 29 of the manual:
http://www.netcomm.com.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0007/39247/NB14Wn-User-Guide.pdf

This may be a different router than yours, but it will give you a idea on how to port forward yours (Minecraft Server):
http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netcomm/NB14WN/Minecraft_Server.htm

Default Port Forwarding for your type of router:
http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netcomm/NB14WN/default.htm


You must make sure your computer has a STATIC IP ADDRESS first!
http://portforward.com/networking/staticip.htm
Select your OS.

Hope this helps,

Bill


----------



## Stoogith (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks! I saw the settings and now just need to see if I can get it working.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## Antikos (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry for resurrecting this really old post, but I have exactly the same problem with the same game and the same modem.

I do know how to port forward, so I opened up the 25565 port that is specified in the minecraft server.

However, using port scanning tools it shows this port is still closed, as are any other ports I ever tried to open.

Does anyone know what the problem could be? I've been trying for weeks and also searched the internet for solutions.


----------

